# Aria x Twisted Messes Cubed RDA



## Nailedit77 (19/1/17)

04 Grade Stainless Steel Construction
24k Gold-Plated:
Posts
Positive Pin

Black Option: PVD Exterior Coating

3mm Deep Juice Well
World's First Truly Squared Juice Well

Two Post Deck
Four 3mm Terminals
Top-Tension
Flathead and Grub Screws Included


Unique Semi-Adjustable Airflow Control
Dual Rotating Delrin AFC Discs
"Pop-Out-Push-In" Adjustment
Utilize Any Four Airholes:
4x 3mm
4x 2mm
4x 1mm



PEEK Insulation
Stainless Steel 510 Threading
Two O-Rings Included - "Regular" & "Beefy"
Align RDA On MOD w/o Sacrificing Fit


Adjustable Gold-Plated Positive Pin
Wide Bore Squared Delrin Drip Tip
ID: 10mm
Squared Base For No Spin
Delrin 510 Drip Tip Adapter Included

Dimensions: 37mm x 24mm


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/1/17)

It truly is ugly as all get-out. I love my TM2's but this is... not right lol...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (19/1/17)

Lord Vetinari said:


> It truly is ugly as all get-out. I love my TM2's but this is... not right lol...


It's serously fugly.... Sure some will be in love


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/1/17)

528 customs and now this..eish guys not having luck with v2 of their products

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (23/1/17)

Fugly as hell. Nope. Not for me.


----------



## andro (23/1/17)

Love my tm and ordered all fo them so far . I ll pass on this one


----------



## Jakey (23/1/17)

Looks aside..... very curious as to how it performs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/1/17)

This looks like some sick joke, why would they do this...???

Did they think this would actually look good on a mod and do they want people to have mods covered in juice with that juice well....

All i can say is...


----------

